# Dalmatian wannabe



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Harry confused one of my son's ink pens with a chew toy this morning. He doesn't seem to have ingested any of it and there are no traces of ink around his mouth. However, he has black spots all over his legs. Any suggestions on how to get it out other than letting it grow out. Shampoo isn't working.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh dear. Time will surely take care of it but not very soon I'm afraid. Maybe lots of swimming in the chlorinated pool?


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

If it is ball point pen type ink, you could try spraying with hair spray, get the spots soaked, and scrubbing with a wash cloth.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Rubbing alcohol might do the trick.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

TheZ's said:


> Oh dear. Time will surely take care of it but not very soon I'm afraid. Maybe lots of swimming in the chlorinated pool?


Great idea -- if we could get him in the pool!


----------



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Plain white vinegar, followed by a vinegar and baking soda paste?


----------

